# Bigger is Better?!?!?!



## AmyRedd84 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well I am new to learning that there is an underground network, like dimensions, that enjoy women who are bigger. I have been doing some thinking that I may want to go larger.

But honestly I would like your thoughts on it or suggestions!

Any ideas?


----------



## Stealth (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd say that this place is more about acceptance than gaining, although people will say have fun- that's the thing.

If you do it, do it because you want to and not beacuse you feel the need to.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 26, 2007)

AmyRedd84 said:


> Well I am new to learning that there is an underground network, like dimensions, that enjoy women who are bigger. I have been doing some thinking that I may want to go larger.
> 
> But honestly I would like your thoughts on it or suggestions!
> 
> Any ideas?




Read.

This question is best answered by reading one of the hundreds of posts on the same subject to be found on this board.


----------



## mateo4531 (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to Dimensions! I think if you want to get bigger, you definitely should. If you want to stay the same, you should. Whatever you want to do!


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Jul 26, 2007)

I belong to those people who've always - consciously or unconsciously -thought that big is beautiful, but I thought so even before I learned that there are terms for it and before I found out about this "network", as you call it.

Your title is "Bigger is Better?!?!?!", and in my opinion, the answer is: It depends. Bigger is better if it makes YOU feel good, I'd say.  If bigger means unhappy, then bigger is definitely not better. It's your body, so obviously it should be your choice and nobody (no pun intended here!) else's.

If you "have been doing some thinking" that you "may want to go larger", then - - - Give it a try and see what it feels like?  But I'd say, be careful and don't rush.

I'm too tired to write anymore worth reading right now, so I'm going to go to bed.  I expect you will get many, many wise answers here! This is my contribution - wise or not - - -

Anyway, I wish you good luck!

/ CuslonGodibb



AmyRedd84 said:


> Well I am new to learning that there is an underground network, like dimensions, that enjoy women who are bigger. I have been doing some thinking that I may want to go larger.
> 
> But honestly I would like your thoughts on it or suggestions!
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 26, 2007)

Live how you want to live. 

At the very least:
1) stay active,
2) eat what you want to eat, not what you feel you have to eat, and 
3) never feel that your size is in any way a negative - embrace it as part of your self-acceptance.

If you grow, great, if you don't, that's great too, as long as you are happy.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 26, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Live how you want to live.
> 
> At the very least:
> 1) stay active,
> ...



Great answer. Pretty much what I would have said if I posted before. I would more towards the more healthy eating (Or the balance of both), but my beliefs revolve around choice more than choosing xyz for gaining/maintaining/losing.

In my personal opinion (From what I've already observed), you are a very beautiful person the way you are (Physically and mentally [Of course I've only observed just a little, but I'm sure I am correct with what little knowledge I have on this ]).
So again I say: Do what you so wish.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 26, 2007)

What they all said, stay healthy, only do what YOU want to do because you want to do it. Never, ever do anything you wouldn't do if left to your own devices. 

More specifically, if you wouldn't actively cause yourself to gain for _your own pleasure_, then you should never, ever do it for another person/people/acceptance/group, etc. 

I'd say if you're new to all of this, and the idea of gaining never occurred to you before, then hang out, get comfy, learn more about the people and ideas here, and when you get to the other side... see if it's still even a blip on your radar. 

Best.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't really add to whats been said here. Do what's right for YOU and makes YOU happy. If that involves gaining, cool . If it doesn't, great . Whatever you choose to do, do it for your own pleasure, not because you think it is in any way expected of you.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to echo what everyone else said. If you want to be skinnier, bigger, the same, whatever! If its going to make YOU happy, go for it!!! You're beautiful now and would be at any size. 

*hugs*
Melina


Edit: By the way, I ~love~ your top!!


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 26, 2007)

Three things:

1. Welcome to the board. I'm all for you going larger if that's what you decide to do. Please keep us informed.

2. Yes, Bigger is often better.

3. This particular forum's supposed to be about gaining, so I think you've picked the perfect place to voice your inquiry. I really hope everybody's kid-gloved attitudes didn't put you off. There's a comon mythos that our particular, "underground network" isn't quite as benevolent as we might seem. Entirely unfounded, IMHO, but we must be ever vigilant.


----------



## Russ2d (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to the board but let me give you some straight talk on what you'll find here. This board is suppose to be about "weight gain"; fantasies, support and fun.- But you will often find the reactions to such things to be rather PC, hypersensitive and negative, patronizing as in the typical oh you're thinking about gaining -oh please please please don't forget about your health, to the never do anything for others stuff, and than back to the wishy washy you're great don't change a thing speeches. 

There are many here who are awesome and supportive but just be on your guard. The Dimensions weight board is unfortunately not as happy and supportive a place as it first seems to be.


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> But you will often find the reactions to such things to be rather PC, hypersensitive and negative, patronizing as in the typical oh you're thinking about gaining -oh please please please don't forget about your health, to the never do anything for others stuff, and than back to the wishy washy you're great don't change a thing speeches.



I'm confused. Are you saying there's something wrong with someone being concerned for a person's health or well-being? Because last I checked a helpful, caring community needs to be, well, helpful and caring. Though I'm sure some of us could jack off to the idea of someone gaining with no limits, there are others who'd prefer to take care of a person and foster their desires in a mature manner.

Or maybe I completely understood what you're saying and I'm need to be slapped. In that case, I preemptively apologize.


----------



## Midori (Jul 27, 2007)

Pudgy ... since I can't rep you again right now ... all I can do is to second your sentiments ... 


> Though I'm sure some of us could jack off to the idea of someone gaining with no limits, there are others who'd prefer to take care of a person and foster their desires in a mature manner.



Not that this is the case here but many times when dealing with people at a distance ... the PC for example ... we forget that we can compel other people to acts that have hardcore consequences and we can be very selfish. IF a person wants to get larger, it's great to be supportive of their initiative I think. Because it's what the person wants. IF a person is being goaded into getting largerer cause it gets off some folks on a message board ... who don't have to take care of the person if they become bedridden or worse ... then I think that's pretty crappy. 

Amy ... 

In short ... I echo the sentiments of others ... do what YOU wish first and stay healthy about it ... considering all the consequences of your actions. Not just the private or public approval of a group of people who won't be there to take care of you should things get to a point of immobilization. You aren't here to fulfill someone else's vicarious fantasies simply for approval ... hopefully. You are here ideally to find affirmation for who YOU are and who YOU want to be. 

If you had taken a strong stand that you wanted to gain weight ... I doubt too many people would have given you a lot of cautionaries because people here tend to respect and support the desires of those posting. However, I think the cautions come in when a person ... especially a new person like you or I comes in and is unsure and ASKS what others think. Many of the folks who have been around a while here KNOW that newbies can be very vulnerable. Perhaps new to the whole ... -I am accepted for who I am thing- and it can be quite heady. We might be tempted to make rash choices in our new liberation and excitement. And they know too ... it's not the accepted responsibility of everyone to help us make good decisions ... unselfish decisions. I am sure they know that there are those who don't give a crap about YOU the person but are interested in how you might serve their fetish. 

While weight gaining can be very titillating ... it also comes with consequences that I think you are being urged to consider ... because regardless of the name of the forum ... it's just selfish and stupid to not encourage people to make informed and mature decisions. You know?

bright blessings to you honey!

&#9834;midori


----------



## Mack27 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey, its up to you! If it was up to me you'd gain every day. To me bigger than before is always better if you want an honest answer. Its not something I decided but there it is. 

It seems to me telling someone that weight gain could be unhealthy is about the same as telling a smoker that cigarettes are bad for them. Does anyone really expect the smoker to say something like "Really? I had no idea! I'll stop right away! Phew, good thing you told me!"

For some completely useless and anecdotal evidence: My grandmother's been an SSBBW for 50 years and she's still going strong at 82! Don't believe all that crap in the news about fat being unhealthy!


----------



## Midori (Jul 27, 2007)

Not to put too fine a point on it ... but I didn't see ANYONE post that gaining weight is unhealthy ... I see people advising her to STAY healthy or to stay ACTIVE. There is an enormous difference in preaching to the choir about fat being unhealthy and in urging someone to stay as healthy as possible in whatever decisions that they do make. 

When you are considering possible outcomes LIKE immobilization or such limited ability to care for your personal hygiene that you become almost handicapped ... those are not consequences that should be taken lightly but with great consideration. Most of all I think people were stressing that you can do things in a healthy way and that personal HAPPINESS should be the prime consideration in her decision. 

&#9834;midori


----------



## Angel (Jul 27, 2007)

AmyRedd84 said:


> Well I am new to learning that there is an underground network, like dimensions, that enjoy women who are bigger. I have been doing some thinking that I may want to go larger.
> 
> But honestly I would like your thoughts on it or suggestions!
> 
> Any ideas?



You're new here, and apparently pretty new to size acceptance and fat admiration, so let me give you a serious word of advice. 

You will find that many males will encourage you to gain. *They* will tell you that bigger is better. Actually, they will tell you almost everything you have ever desired to hear. They will make promises. Some will even tell you that they love you and would love you even more if you would gain for them. They will promise you the world. They'll promise to buy you new clothing when you outgrow your current size clothing. Some will promise to take care of you and to love you forever.

It's no different here than it is in the real world. Some males will say anything to get in your pants; to get you to gain; to get you to send them pictures; to get you to cyber; to get you to compromise your very own morals. Some will eventually take you to the deepest and saddest and darkest places in your life that you'll wish you would have never known about.

Gaining may attract attention, but it will NOT keep a guy or make him love *you*. He'll fall in love alright..... with the act of you gaining. Then when you really need him, you'll be left alone to pick up the pieces of your shattered life. And God forbid if you develop health problems. Admirers disappear faster than a speeding bullet then. 

Take it from someone who *IS* telling you the honest truth.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Jul 27, 2007)

Angel - thanks for this serious answer. You say things that are really worth some thinking, and I don't doubt for a second that you have very good reasons for saying what you're saying.

This passage,
"Some will eventually take you to the deepest and saddest and darkest places in your life that you'll wish you would have never known about.
Gaining may attract attention, but it will NOT keep a guy or make him love *you*. He'll fall in love alright..... with the act of you gaining."
is what I really fear. It's just too cruel! This "falling in love with the act of you gaining" is absurd, and in my opinion mis-use of the word "love". This can't be love, but something else, which is just - - - Cruel.

To all of you gainers out there: If you truly want to gain, then do so, and enjoy it! But I really hope you don't do it ONLY for the sake of getting someone else's appreciation and/or love.

Enough said - - - I just can't help getting frustrated about the fact that there actually are jerks out there that think they have the right to decide over other people's bodies!

/ CuslonGodibb



Angel said:


> You're new here, and apparently pretty new to size acceptance and fat admiration, so let me give you a serious word of advice.
> 
> You will find that many males will encourage you to gain. *They* will tell you that bigger is better. Actually, they will tell you almost everything you have ever desired to hear. They will make promises. Some will even tell you that they love you and would love you even more if you would gain for them. They will promise you the world. They'll promise to buy you new clothing when you outgrow your current size clothing. Some will promise to take care of you and to love you forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> You're new here, and apparently pretty new to size acceptance and fat admiration, so let me give you a serious word of advice...



Agreed, in a way.

But the key word in all of it is "*some*".

Yes, _some_ guys- many of them, really- are like that. But there's still good eggs out there.



Russ2d said:


> Welcome to the board but let me give you some straight talk on what you'll find here...



Just because people don't agree with your radical opinions, doesn't mean that they're patronizing, negative, or whatever. It just means that they don't agree with you. And it took some time to actually find out where you stodd on the whole matter, since many of your recent posts regarding the topic are more complaining about how people don't agree with you than actually saying anything.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jul 27, 2007)

bigger does not always equal better. some women look really good larger like Big Cutie Cindy while some look fantastic lower on the scales. I hope this is conveyed they way I'd hoped ^^;;


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm probably going to get in trouble with some folks here, but personally, I say go for it. Gaining some weight intentionally can be one very erotic experience if you are of a mind to indulge yourself - and you can always lose it later if you find it isn't to your liking or it doesn't work for you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 27, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Welcome to the board but let me give you some straight talk on what you'll find here. This board is suppose to be about "weight gain"; fantasies, support and fun.- But you will often find the reactions to such things to be rather PC, hypersensitive and negative, patronizing as in the typical oh you're thinking about gaining -oh please please please don't forget about your health, to the never do anything for others stuff, and than back to the wishy washy you're great don't change a thing speeches.
> 
> There are many here who are awesome and supportive but just be on your guard. The Dimensions weight board is unfortunately not as happy and supportive a place as it first seems to be.


I'm curious - how would you rather the weight board be? I see the expressions of health concerns as a nice thing, but that's me. You seem resentful of that concern, as if it doesn't belong (that's not a judgment, just an observation), so on your 'dream' weight board, what would the responses be?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 27, 2007)

There's a difference between feeders and admirers and not ALL of either disappear... I know many FAs who've stayed with and stuck by through thick and thin and health and illness. 

Just thought that they should get credit where credit is due. I'm tired of every guy who likes fat women getting painted with the same negative broad brush.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 27, 2007)

Luv2CUfeast said:


> Gaining some weight intentionally can be one very erotic experience _*if you are of a mind to indulge yourself*_ - *snipped and emphasis added*



I think that's essentially what most said here... if it's something SHE wants to do, for herself, then go for it. It's her body.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> There's a difference between feeders and admirers and not ALL of either disappear... I know many FAs who've stayed with and stuck by through thick and thin and health and illness.
> 
> Just thought that they should get credit where credit is due. I'm tired of every guy who likes fat women getting painted with the same negative broad brush.



Thanks, AM for an important point that needed to be made.


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> There's a difference between feeders and admirers and not ALL of either disappear... I know many FAs who've stayed with and stuck by through thick and thin and health and illness.
> 
> Just thought that they should get credit where credit is due. I'm tired of every guy who likes fat women getting painted with the same negative broad brush.



I as well thank you.


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Jul 28, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> There's a difference between feeders and admirers and not ALL of either disappear... I know many FAs who've stayed with and stuck by through thick and thin and health and illness.
> 
> Just thought that they should get credit where credit is due. I'm tired of every guy who likes fat women getting painted with the same negative broad brush.



Thanks 4 sticking up 4 the guys, I do think Angel had a good point though that basically its wrong 2 change who you are 2 try to get someone to love you..... but without trusting that there are some good eggs left out there, how would anyone ever get together with each other. FA's are just people so there is bound to be good and bad FA's a lot of folks don't seem to stick together for 2 long these days, i've been with my beautiful women for 7 years if she suddenly got bigger or smaller I wouldn't leave her. i'd prefer it if she didn't get smaller but it wouldn't change the fact that I love her, and i'd never try 2 control or change her weight 4 my gratification


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey, I used to weigh nearly 300 pounds. I am now 206. I sometimes feel that others may think that I don't belong here etc. I have been and will always be a fat girl. Shosh


----------



## dan (Jul 28, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey, I used to weigh nearly 300 pounds. I am now 206. I sometimes feel that others may think that I don't belong here etc. I have been and will always be a fat girl. Shosh


I do believe at 206lbs is considered a bbw. Besides, from what I noticed anybody who thinks of heavier people in a positive way is surely welcomed here..


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2007)

dan said:


> I do believe at 206lbs is considered a bbw. Besides, from what I noticed anybody who thinks of heavier people in a positive way is surely welcomed here..


Thank you Dan. I have the tummy to prove that I am BBW. Hee Shosh


----------



## Stealth (Jul 28, 2007)

Banned? :O Ooh dear, what was the bugger up to!


----------



## shin_moyseku (Sep 11, 2007)

i think is so fabulous you want to get bigger, and if u want to just do it, but it will always depends on your health



just grow if u want to a healthy limit, fantasy and reality are very different things.


hugs:bow: :bow:


----------



## Mikey (Sep 11, 2007)

AmyRedd84 said:


> Well I am new to learning that there is an underground network, like dimensions, that enjoy women who are bigger. I have been doing some thinking that I may want to go larger.
> 
> But honestly I would like your thoughts on it or suggestions!
> 
> Any ideas?



It has always been my contention that certain things are ALWAYS better when they are bigger...bank accounts, real estate, diamonds and women, and not in that particular order!

Bigger IS better, but MUCH bigger is MUCH better!!!... :smitten:

That said, its all about one's health, both physical and emotional!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2007)

The OP here is the same poster as in this thread. You might wanna check that out.


----------



## Mikey (Sep 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey, I used to weigh nearly 300 pounds. I am now 206. I sometimes feel that others may think that I don't belong here etc. I have been and will always be a fat girl. Shosh



You belong...and we are happy you do!


----------



## Caine (Sep 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey, I used to weigh nearly 300 pounds. I am now 206. I sometimes feel that others may think that I don't belong here etc. I have been and will always be a fat girl. Shosh



Hey, I don't wanna lose a feelow yid from here! We need a few more! Sides, anything over the recommended weight for you're height is overweight and BBWShip!


----------



## DrFeeder (Sep 11, 2007)

You may wish to read my article: Deciding to Get Fat. (If you're already fat, replace all occurances of "getting fat" with "getting fatter").

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## squurp (Sep 12, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey, I used to weigh nearly 300 pounds. I am now 206. I sometimes feel that others may think that I don't belong here etc. I have been and will always be a fat girl. Shosh



Yup, you belong, that is, if you feel you belong. Its more about your desire to be a part of this community than any particular size or shape. Even if someone is bone thin, but they have a connection here - hey that's cool. But, I wouldn't call 206 "bone" thin. . .


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Sep 12, 2007)

Susannah - as far as I'm concerned, you definitely "belong here", regardless of what size you are; if you leave, Dimensions will lose a great person. I'm pretty sure I speak for many of us when I say this. Your size or weight isn't the most important thing here - it's who you are.

It's a pleasure to read your posts, so please, keep them coming!

/ CuslonGodibb



Susannah said:


> Hey, I used to weigh nearly 300 pounds. I am now 206. I sometimes feel that others may think that I don't belong here etc. I have been and will always be a fat girl. Shosh


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 13, 2007)

Well let me say that you are welcome here, not matter you weight. 

As for the question is bigger better? Well, I believe that it depends on two things. 

1) What you conformable with!

2) How much your body can take!


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 13, 2007)

Logically, you could exercise each day, maintain your health and homeostasis, and just consume more calories than you are expending in your daily activities, eg, you gain! It is possible to be healthy at almost any weight, regardless of size and the people that are the most active are usually the healthiest. Your personal medical history is something to take into account as well as the types of exercise you will be doing to maintain your health. Jogging and such can actually damage your knees in the long run as unfortunately our knees have evolved extensively for us to walk upright but they have not evolved efficiently. I would say the best way to exercise is either sex (hur hur it really is exercise, one of the best actually), swimming is ridiculously good for you and low impact as well or just plain ole walking. Walking doesn't tone or promote muscle bulk but it is an excellent anaerobic exercise. 

Diet is another big consideration. It may be easy to gain weight by just eating yummy junk food but the weight you gain may not be healthy. There are two major types of fat created by the body when you gain, visceral and subcutaneous. Visceral fat is created quickly and is stored around the midsection in a protective belt around the organs, it hearkens back to the days when food was scarce and we may have had to live off these temporary fat stores. Unfortunately, visceral fat has been linked to diabetes, heart disease, and organ failure. It is good for a short period of time but harmful if allowed to stay. The way you can identify visceral fat is by the feel of it, subcutaneous fat is soft but when you squeeze visceral fat it feels hard, like a cake left on the counter for too long. Visceral fat is created when you consume fake fats, such as trans fats and other preservatives that can be found readily in junk food of greasy fast food. Fortunately, visceral fat is the first the body burns up when you start to lose weight. Subcutaneous fat is the fat you find stored in your hips, breasts, and bottom, and has actually been proven to help prevent diabetes and other diseases. Subcutaneous fat can also be stored on the abdomen but you have to consume good fats, whole grains, chemically pure meats, pastries made from only the finest natural ingredients, etc. Subcutaneous fat is also slower to be gained as you aren't getting and of the empty junk filler fats, only the best. Also, these good fats (and the foods they are found in) can be a little more expensive but well worth it in the long run. 

With health taken care of it is clinically proven that being bigger feels better, not just in the bedroom either. Fat cells are stimulated easier and actually produce more chemicals that literally just make you feel good. 

Ultimately, it is entirely up to you and what you like. Give it a try if you are curious (for yourself and not at the curiosity of someone else) and depending on how you feel, there are very healthy ways to lose weight as well as to gain it.


----------

